# EV-1B Controller wiring help!



## PerfectAsThis (Aug 3, 2010)

please anyone. give it a shot. i just don't trust myself.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

PerfectAsThis said:


> please anyone. give it a shot. i just don't trust myself.


Hi Perf,

Not many here are familiar with the GE controllers. And the search feature does not work with abbreviations. But you can scroll thru the controller sub-forum and find threads about it. Maybe a link to a manual pdf. Or contact a member from one of those threads. Like this http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ral-electric-ev1-scr-control-worki-20434.html 

Sorry, not much help from me. Good luck.

major


----------



## PerfectAsThis (Aug 3, 2010)

major said:


> Hi Perf,
> 
> Not many here are familiar with the GE controllers. And the search feature does not work with abbreviations. But you can scroll thru the controller sub-forum and find threads about it. Maybe a link to a manual pdf. Or contact a member from one of those threads. Like this http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ral-electric-ev1-scr-control-worki-20434.html
> 
> ...



thanks major. i am also emailing some guy from evalbum with the scooby doo bus w/ ev1. i asked to check which terminals he used. that will help a little.


----------



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad to see someone attempting this build!

I really wish i could assist you more.....but I myself am an electronics no-it-none.

I am building an EV100 build. I see there are alot of differences between the EV1 and the EV100.

One option would be to call any matirial handling service shop and ask for a EV1 manual, or copies of the relevant pages.

One more useful spot is to check out this site.
http://www.forkliftaction.com/Default.aspx?
On the right theres a discussion forum. Go into technical troubleshooting, and scroll down to GE. There is an EV1 section. Theres only one post, BUT, if you register, the guys on there are always happy to help (although they seem frustrated by the novice electric car builder at times.....but oh well).

If you are heart set on using an original forklift controller - heres a thought for you. Possibly list your EV1 one Ebay, and sell it. I'm thinking you'd come out ahead dollar wise too! Then you may chose to buy an EV100, or a controller typical to what you see on the forum. Maybe this isnt your easiest / most convinient option......but the guy who sold me my controller/motor package steered my clear of the EV1 systems, and really pushed for the EV100s - simplicity, efficiency, reliability, abundance of used parts, newer, and so on.

Just thought I'd throw in my .02


----------



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh ya.... Double check your scematics too. I know my pot box must be run off battery negative - not positive. Like I said, I have an EV100, so this may be different on an EV1


----------



## HighTech (Nov 12, 2008)

Well given you need some real schematics to work with and some tech guides, here is a few that may help solve the confusion.

GE EV-1 SCR DC cntroller mintenance manual from Hyster (1982; in 2 parts, total 10.7mb)
http://www.evdl.org/docs/ev1maint1.pdf
http://www.evdl.org/docs/ev1maint2.pdf

GE SCR DC controller operation & maintenance manual for EV-1A, EV-1B, EV-1C, EV-1D (8mb)
http://www.evdl.org/docs/ev1_op_maint.pdf

GE EV-1 SCR DC motor controller installation and application notes by Roger Stockton
http://www.evdl.org/docs/ge_ev1_rs_notes.pdf

And that should do it. If these don't help, I would trade it off for a Curis Controller or sell it on Ebay. 
Everything should be there in these pdf's though. 
Hope that helped.


----------

